# Dilemme entre les 2 PB 15"



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Voila, j'ai décidé de me prendre un Powerbook 15" dans le cadre de l'offre MIPE (tout au moins au début). Mais je suis en train de calculer et recalculer et rerecalculer si je ne devrai mieu pas prendre le 15" 1.5 ghz (avec lequel je prendrai le 80 go 5400tr + CG 128 Mo mais par contre je l'amputerai du graveur dvd). 
Je vous demande votre avis car la différence de prix est quand même significative : 

Le 15" 1.33 ghz avec l'offre MIPE me revient à 2000¤ avec l'ipod (je compte emprunter 1000 et payer cash 1000)

Le 15" 1.5 ghz en simple offre étudiante me revient à 2572.61¤ avec l'ipod ( je compte emprunter 1200 et payer cash 1400)

Mais voila, je trouve que même déja le 1.33 ghz représente une belle somme mais en même temps, j'ai vraiment envie du clavier retro éclairé (argument ridicule je sais...), et de la CG 128 Mo. En plus, il est indéniable que la seconde configuration vieillira mieu et se revendra probablement mieu mais le surcout est-il réellement justifié dans mon cas sachant que je compte le garder un bout de temps ? Je fais à peu près de tout (Internet, graphisme, jeux, divx......).

Ps : j'ai créé un nouveau topic parce que je n'ai pas vu le sujet abordé entre ses deux config mais si je me suis trompé, désolé....

Edit : j'ai oublié de préciser, j'ai téléphoné à l'apple center près de chez moi et absolument impossible de me rajouter des options dans le cadre de l'offre MIPE (avec le clavier + DD 80 go 5400 trs ca aurait était nickel..)

Merci de votre aide car là je suis dans l'impasse.....


----------



## Mathiast (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Mais afin de pouvoir bénéficier d'un prix intéressant, as tu pensé à l'ADC student ? Pour ma part avec l'adc le Powerbook 1.5Gz avec DD 5400rpm et CG 128mo me reviendrait à 2132 Euros contre 1878 pour la version 1.33 de l'offre MIPE. L'ecart de prix se réduit mais le jeux en vaut-il la chandelle ? L'adhésion à l'ADC coute $99 mais tu l'amortira en recevant les nouvelles versions d'OS X gratuitement pendant 1 an (donc Tiger) et plein d'autres choses.


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, merci pour l'offre, je ne connaissais pas du tout. Cela reviendrait à environ 2232 ¤ (le graveur dvd + ipod sont-ils inclus ?) si je ne me trompe pas. C'est déja bien mieux. Pourrais-tu me donner l'adresse où je pourrais trouver des précisions concernant cette offre ?

Merci


----------



## Mathiast (26 Octobre 2004)

Il s'agit du prix sans graveur de DVD, tu peux aussi bénéficier d'un prix interessant sur l'Ipod (de l'oirdre de -10% je pense). Pour plus d'infos voici le lien de l'ADC student : http://developer.apple.com/students/


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

MErci pour le lien mais désolé je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit ou la remise est indiqué....


----------



## Mathiast (26 Octobre 2004)

C'est ici : http://developer.apple.com/students/sthardware.html . Il ne te donnes pas les prix car cela varie d'un pays à l'autre. Sur le store Français ; il faut déduire -20% sur la gamme Pro (Power Mac/Book) et -10% sur la gamme grand public (I Book/Mac) . Voici le N° de tel de l'ADC, ils t'expliqueront tout en français, 0800 907 226. Dis leur, tout de même, que tu t'interesses à la programmation, mais tu n'es pas obligé d'être étudiant en informatique (la preuve je suis étudiant en Droit).


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci bien . Je regarde ca de suite


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de regarder et effectivement cela baisse considérablement le prix même avec les 
99$. Par contre, crois tu que l'on bénéficie des 10% sur le ipod et que l'on se fasse également rembourser les 200 ¤ ?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Octobre 2004)

C'est pas cummulable à mon avis ...et moi je prendrai le premier PB car le clavier rétro éclairé je sais pas c'est un peu du gadget et puis il y a une sacré différence de prix


----------



## Mathiast (26 Octobre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cummulable à mon avis ...et moi je prendrai le premier PB car le clavier rétro éclairé je sais pas c'est un peu du gadget et puis il y a une sacré différence de prix



Oui mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans les 2132 euros du PowerBook 1.5Gz il y un HD de 80Go à 5400 rpm avec 16Mo de cache, 64 Mo de Video Ram en plus et 170mgz en plus, cela fait quand même une difference. Aprés le clavier retro-éclairé effectivement?


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Pas plutôt 8Mo de cache le DD ?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Octobre 2004)

Ca fait bcp d'argent qd meme :mouais:


----------



## Mathiast (26 Octobre 2004)

Lanfear a dit:
			
		

> Pas plutôt 8Mo de cache le DD ?


Non, non 16Mo


----------



## Zède (26 Octobre 2004)

Je ne peux pas conseiller l'un ou l'autre car je n'en ai qu'un des deux... Simplement, si tu n'as pas l'utilité d'un graveur de DVD, clairement, tu peux prendre le 1,5 GHz car il te durera plus longtemps et le DD 5400 trs (avec 8 ou 16 Mo de cache, ça dépend) est un réel plaisir et procure à l'Alu un bon regain d'activité !


----------



## McFlan (26 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je me suis trouvé dans le même cas de figure il y a 15 jours, à quelques différences près.
J'hésitais entre le 15' de l'offre étudiante et le 15' Superdrive à la Fnac.
Histoire d'éviter tout suspens inutile, autant le dire tout de suite: j'ai choisis le PB de la Fnac en ajoutant une batterie suppl.

Pourquoi ?
La première chose est que j'en ai besoin pour les cours. Autant dire qu'attendre plusieurs semaines pour l'avoir m'a un peu orienté dans mon choix.
La deuxième chose est que, comme toi, je voulais un ordi plus apte à traverser les années (le graveur de DVD me semblant donc un point essentiel).
La troisième chose qui a joué, c'est le clavier rétro éclairé. Maintenant, il faut voir sa réelle utilité. En auras-tu vraiment besoin ?

Petit point que je tiens à préciser, c'est que j'ai été un peu déçu par l'autonomie de la batterie: un peu moins de 3 heures sous Word.

Pour le prix, l'achat à la Fnac, en prenant la carte Fnac, et en faisant le premier achat, avec permet d'avoir des prix inférieurs à ceux proposés sur l'Apple Store.


Voilà, si tu as des questions ... n'hésite pas ...


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Merci de ta contribution au topic . 

Quel est ton usage ?

Penses tu que le surplus d'argent est justifié (je parle surtout niveau puissance) ?

Es-tu sinon pleinement satisfait de ta machine (à part l'autonomie) ?

(On dirai un sondage ^^ )

Merci encore


----------



## McFlan (26 Octobre 2004)

Lanfear a dit:
			
		

> Quel est ton usage ?



J'utilise mon PB entre 3 et 6 heures par jour pour de la prise de cours avec le dernier Word.
A ce propos, Word a une fonctionnalité intéressante via le bloc note qui permet d'enregistrer son cours tout en le tappant. A chaque retour à la ligne, une session est créée, ce qui permet d'écouter simplement les lignes qui t'intéressent en cas de doute ou de trou.
Je pense qu'il est cependant nécessaire d'acheter un micro pour un confort d'écoute supérieur.
Je continue cependant mes tests avec divers réglages et pourrait t'en dire plus dans quelques jours.

Outre le prise de note, une fois chez moi je reprends le cours, utilise pas mal internet pour rechercher des arrêts. L'internet sans fil est très confortable (et manque d'ailleurs cruellement à la Fac).
De même l'impression sans fil est intéressante.
A ce propos, il me semble que l'antenne des cartes airport PB est moins puissante que celle des iBook.

Sinon, j'avais prévu l'achat dans une optique de création graphique et de création de site web.
Pour le moment c'est en double standby: j'attends l'argent pour photoshop et le temps pour l'utiliser.

J'ai essayé XIII aussi et j'avoue avoir été très satisfait par la qualité et la fluidité.
J'ai d'ailleurs flingué quelques mecs pendant une conférence ce soir (je sais, j'ai honte :rose



			
				Lanfear a dit:
			
		

> Penses tu que le surplus d'argent est justifié (je parle surtout niveau puissance) ?



Voilà une question à laquelle il m'est très difficile de répondre. Et pour cause: je ne possède qu'un modèle de PB.
Je peux donc difficilement comparer l'avantage d'un processeur plus puissant.
La possibilité de graver des DVD et la taille du disque me ferait plutôt pencher vers la réponse oui.
En effet, comme je te l'ai dit je prends mes cours et pense m'orienter vers un enregistrement audio (voir peut être même vidéo avec l'isight si j'ai l'autorisation). Il faut donc pouvoir stocker tout ce bazarre.
Enfin, un autre point qui t'intéresse est le clavier rétro éclairé. J'ai été dans un premier temps déçu: tu ne peux l'allumer que quand la lumière est faible et c'est limite si l'éclairage des touches les rend pas illisibles dans des conditions de demi éclairage.
Mais j'avoue que dans l'obscurité totale, c'est très appréciable.

La différence pour moi est justifiée. Mais tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu veux en faire.



			
				Lanfear a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu sinon pleinement satisfait de ta machine (à part l'autonomie) ?



Je suis pleinement satisfait de la machine. Je ne regrette pas d'avoir choisi ce modèle.
Il est vrai qu'il m'arrive de penser qu'à ce prix, le papier-stylo, c'est sympa.
Mais, il fallait bien changer d'ordinateur, et quitte à changer, autant prendre un ordinateur portable qui, en investissant un peu plus me permette de ne pas me préoccuper de son remplacement avant un petit bout de temps.

Pour te donner une idée de son avancée technologique: j'arrive pas à trouver de Souris bluetooth à plus d'un bouton (autrement dit autre que celle d'Apple). Logitech et Microsoft en ont sortie chacun une, chère, moche, pleine de bouton, avec une bonne vieille grosse base pour la recharger et ne fonctionnant qu'avec ... PC.
Bref ... j'attends que les constructeurs de souris progressent un peu ...



------

Tu veux acheter un portable pour une prise de cours (et tout ce qui va avec) ?
Tu as déjà testé la prise de note avec un portable ?
Es-tu équipé sans fil chez toi ?
Quel type d'imprimante as-tu ? Encre, laser, petite, grosse ? (dans le cas où tu voudrais imprimer les cours, etc.)


----------



## Lanfear (26 Octobre 2004)

Tu veux acheter un portable pour une prise de cours (et tout ce qui va avec) ?
Tu as déjà testé la prise de note avec un portable ?
Es-tu équipé sans fil chez toi ?
Quel type d'imprimante as-tu ? Encre, laser, petite, grosse ? (dans le cas où tu voudrais imprimer les cours, etc.) 


Super le CR  .

Sinon mon portable n'est pas destiné à la prise de note car pas vraiment destiné à aller en cours..... Je compte plutot m'en servir pour bosser (info, création de site, prog et aussi jeux)
Je suis effectivement equipé du Wifi chez moi.
J'avoue hésiter énormément à cause de plusieurs points notament l'utilité pour moi d'avoir un portable car en y réfléchissant bien, je ne bouge jamais ou presque et un portable bien qu'agréable n'aurait qu'une utilité limitée dans mon cas. 
J'ai en effet déja un PC de bureau dans ma chambre qui est encore tout à fait "d'actualité" mais les portables mac m'attiraient assez. J'ai peur que pour le prix que je mettrai (car il faut l'avouer que même si la qualité est au rendez vous, le prix est vraiment conséquent surtout pour un étudiant), ca ne soit finalement qu'une lubbie.
C'est un peu pour ca que j'essaie de me trouver des arguments pour passer sur mac portable (je compte en revanche conserver mon pc).

Voila, je vais encore réfléchir mais il faut me rendre à l'évidence, je suis fort tenté....

Merci en tout cas de ton aide (ca me pousse encore un peu plus vers le mac  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de lire le sujet. Et meme si je ne vais pas apporter bcp de réponses, je peux t'apporter quelques compléments.

Tout d'abord, concernant le DD en 5400tr, je trouve l'option très agréable, et vraiment tout est un peu plus rapide, ce qui n'est pas négligeable.

Sinon, pour la carte graphique, effectivement, si tu compte faire du jeu, alors vas-y, moi je l'ai prise aussi, et c'est assez cool aussi.

Voila les 2 précisions que je voulais apporter.

Concernant le SD, c'est a toi de voir si tu en as vraiment besoin.

Ok a +


----------



## Mathiast (27 Octobre 2004)

Voilà, Je viens de craquer por un Powerbook 1.5 avec CG de 128 Mo et un HD à 5400t. Je vais être tranquille pour un moment... Le tout en passant par l'ADC student avec en prime un imprimante HP offerte.


----------



## Lanfear (27 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour ton avis fred 

Dis Mathiast, si ce n'est pas indiscret, pour combien en as tu eu en passant par cette offre ?


----------



## Yip (27 Octobre 2004)

McFlan a dit:
			
		

> ...
> A ce propos, il me semble que l'antenne des cartes airport PB est moins puissante que celle des iBook.
> 
> ...
> ...




Ce n'est pas la carte Airport qui est moins puissante, c'est la réception des PB qui est moins bonne car les ondes radio ont plus de mal avec l'aluminium que le plastique.


Pour la souris BT connaît-tu la Macally . Je l'ai achetée lors de l'Apple Expo et j'en suis très satisfait, elle fonctionne bien, est assez précise, est petite mais pas minuscule, elle a 2 boutons et une molette et doit se trouver facilement chez les VPCistes.


----------



## Mathiast (27 Octobre 2004)

Pour le Powerbook seul, j'ai pris une borne airport express en plus, avec carte graphique 128mo et DD à 5400t : 2132 Euros. (2665 Euros pour l'équivalent sur l'AppleStore). Voilà
A+


----------



## Lanfear (27 Octobre 2004)

Ok merci . Vraiment interessant


----------



## Amophis (27 Octobre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pour la souris BT connaît-tu la Macally . Je l'ai achetée lors de l'Apple Expo et j'en suis très satisfait, elle fonctionne bien, est assez précise, est petite mais pas minuscule, elle a 2 boutons et une molette et doit se trouver facilement chez les VPCistes.




Je me permet d'ajouter mon avis: j'ai aussi acheté cette souris, et je l'ai ramenée en moins d'une semaine. La raison? Je fais du dessin technique, et je la trouve "lente" par rapport à une filaire optique. J'ai aussi essayé la Logitech Mouseman Traveller, le Genius, la petite M$... et seule la Sony Viao me donne satisfaction (optique filaire). Pourtant je voulais une BT pour éviter les fils, mais bon. Je pense que dans 70% des cas la BTMouse JR de Macally donnera satisfaction sauf si l'on  a obligatoirement besion d'un maximum de précision et réactivité.


----------



## McFlan (27 Octobre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pour la souris BT connaît-tu la Macally . Je l'ai achetée lors de l'Apple Expo et j'en suis très satisfait, elle fonctionne bien, est assez précise, est petite mais pas minuscule, elle a 2 boutons et une molette et doit se trouver facilement chez les VPCistes.



Non je connaissais pas. Merci de me l'avoir fait découvrir.
Je vais essayer de la trouver en boutique, comme ça si elle ne convient pas, j'irais me la faire rembourser. Car, il faut qu'elle soit précise pour photoshop.

Merci à toi   

(Et merci à Amophis pour son avis)


----------



## Yip (27 Octobre 2004)

McFlan a dit:
			
		

> (Et merci à Amophis pour son avis)




Merci effectivement   

Quand j'écrivais qu'elle était "assez précise", je voulais en effet sous-entendre que ce n'est pas un monstre de précision, mais elle me suffit pour l'usage que j'en fais : un peu de Photoshop, pas mal de bureautique et même un peu de Quake 3...  :love:


----------



## Amophis (28 Octobre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Merci effectivement
> 
> Quand j'écrivais qu'elle était "assez précise", je voulais en effet sous-entendre que ce n'est pas un monstre de précision, mais elle me suffit pour l'usage que j'en fais : un peu de Photoshop, pas mal de bureautique et même un peu de Quake 3...  :love:




Tout à fait, ce n'est pas une mauvaise souris, mais lorsque l'on est abitué à une souris ultraprécise, c'est difficile. Mais le mieux c'est de l'essayer (ils l'ont chez Surcouf et la Fnac, comme ça tu peux te la faire rembourser  )


----------

